# 2007 Maxima Bose Stereo Removal for iPod Installation



## Shakedog (Sep 11, 2007)

I am a brand-new owner of a 2007 Maxima SL and I want to install the Nissan iPod adapter for the factory Bose stereo system (without navigation). I have performed numerous stereo installations in the past on Hyundais and Hondas, but this is my first crack at a Nissan. Can anyone point me to a "how to" for getting the factory unit removed from the dash?

I haven't purchased the iPod adapter kit yet. Does anyone know if it comes with detailed instructions? I should be able to handle installing it myself once I know how to get the radio unit removed. However, since I am completely new to Nissans, I don't want to start pulling stuff off the dash with wild abandon.


----------

